# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Një poezi për të dashurin e zemrës..!!

## new girl

Shkruani një poezi që ju ka lënë 

Mbresa ose një poezi që do të 

Ja kushtonit njeriut të zemrës tuaj..!!

----------


## Besoja

Ti eja shpejt
Ti eja se te adhuroj
Ne kam akoma jet`
Per ty do ta jetoj

----------


## Izadora

Lexo kete mesaxhe qe del nga shpirti im 
e ne me do ruaje si kujtim. 
Grise ne s'me do, beje cop e therime, 
po bashke me te ta dish ke thyer zemren time.

----------


## Roi

1) 


*Kur lindem qajtem vet!!!
Kur vdesim na qajne te tjeret!!
Ne mes dy vajeve e vetmja shprese!!
Dashrija Jone do te mbes!!!!*


2)
*Permes Yjeve..*

Yjet sonte me flasin
Ata me tregojne per ty
Me thon se e kan takuar
Nje princez me lot ne sy

Polari me thot mua!
E pyta se qfar ka?
Me tregoj se ti kishe ikur,
Dhe me nuk kishte per te pa!!

E sa mall ndjeva une
Nuk di si ta tregoj,
Shpirit dhe zemra me iken
Dhe une mbeta pa goj.

I thash yllit te bukur
Se a mundesh ti tregosh
Se une gjindem larg
Por zemra po e shoqeron

Te lutem o yll thuaj
Se me te vertet e dua
Se nje dite ne do te bashkohemi
Dhe kurr s,do largohemi.



Po une i shkrova dy hahahahah!!!

Ende kam per ti thene......

----------


## Erlebnisse

I dashuri i zemres,
je ne mendjen e femres,
perhere flitet per dashuri,
kot nuk i thuhet rini.

Dashuria sa retorike,
shpeshhere edhe fisnike,
jep hije simpatike,
por dhe shume melankolike.

Ka raste qe i dashuri i zemres,
eshte porsi rrumbullakesia e themres :perqeshje: 
nuk duhet te shikojme vetem anen sentimentale,
sepse pastaj dashuria eshte shume banale.

U kthye dashuria ne profetesi,
s'ka ngel njeri pa bere poezi.
Nuk ka me ndjenja se kan mbetur vec fjale,
por ama ka kaluar koha kur hipte nusja ne kale;

Ja pra te dashurit tone kenaquni me poezi,
se s'jemi duke jua kushtuar juve pergjithnji,
kenaquni kete here me keto llafe boshe,
e sa t'i lexoni hidhni fletat neper koshe:d

Nuk jemi te gjithe ne pra poet
edhe se dedikimet na pelqejn me te vertet.
Ndonjehere duhet pak shaka,
se llafe te bukra perhere s'ka.

Mos u merzisni te dashmit tone,
rendesi ka ndjenja, keshtu thone.
E bera kete vetem per gallat,
e prandaj tani do ju le rehat:P


P. S Pershendetje poeteve :buzeqeshje: )) Mos u merzisni LoL

----------


## Apollyon

Fo' Shizzle Dizzle Mah Nizzle
don't change the dizzle, turn it up a little
I got a living room full of fine dime brizzles
Waiting on the Pizzle, the Dizzle and the Shizzle
G's to the bizzack, now ladies here we gizzo

luv ya

----------


## Erlebnisse

Apollyon ca eshte kjo shixell dixell re, na e trego icik alla shqipetarce te shofim icik ca ke shpreh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## new girl

> Apollyon ca eshte kjo shixell dixell re, na e trego icik alla shqipetarce te shofim icik ca ke shpreh


hahaha po mire e ke era une mendova se eshte arabisht :P:P 
pak shaka :S :shkelje syri:

----------


## HaKeLBeRiFiNi

Rri ne dritare dhe ty te sodis
Tek po ha buke me gjalpe e me gjize
Nje kafshate une e nje kafshate ti
Ohhhh ç dashuri

----------


## Viola.V

> I dashuri i zemres,
> je ne mendjen e femres,
> perhere flitet per dashuri,
> kot nuk i thuhet rini.
> 
> Dashuria sa retorike,
> shpeshhere edhe fisnike,
> jep hije simpatike,
> por dhe shume melankolike.
> ...


*Sa te vertete  ka ne keto thenie ?! Shakaja gjysma e te vertetes ?!
Obobo , mjere ata qe jane  ne dashuri !*

----------


## Disa

Te dua ste dua
Nuk ke shanc me mua:P:P

----------


## Viola.V

> A dua ste dua
> Nuk ke shanc me mua:P:P


*Ahaha ...Sa thenie "poetike & profetike" !!!*

----------


## Lexuesi_

Me ty

Ne Dimer dhe Vere
Ne Pranvere dhe Vjeshte
Nuk do e lem as nje dite me heshte

----------


## tetovarja87

Te shkruaj poezi per ty zemra ime,
te te theme se sa te dua,ndjenja te verteta,
por,mendoj se do harxhohet ngjyra e stilolapsit
e s'do me mjaftojn as edhe 1000 fleta.

Ti je gjithc'ka qe une ne kete jete e dua,
je shpirt,shpres per te jetuar per mua,
je drite ne syte e mi,
je gjithc'ka...e imja dashuri.

Jeta tani ka nje tjeter kuptim,
dielli nje tjeter shkelqim,
hena dhe yjet nje me te bukur vallzim,
gjithc'ka eshte e bukur ne sejcilin takim.

Je bote e rre per mua,
ndjenje e vecant qe forte e dua,
se zemra sote zemren fort e falemnderon,
o ylli ime: Falemnderit qe ekziston.

----------


## lisa12

> Te shkruaj poezi per ty zemra ime,
> te te theme se sa te dua,ndjenja te verteta,
> por,mendoj se do harxhohet ngjyra e stilolapsit
> e s'do me mjaftojn as edhe 1000 fleta.
> 
> Ti je gjithc'ka qe une ne kete jete e dua,
> je shpirt,shpres per te jetuar per mua,
> je drite ne syte e mi,
> je gjithc'ka...e imja dashuri.
> ...


Tetovarjavargje te mrekullueshme te uroj me gjith zemer qe me te vertete ai te jete gjithcka per ty dhe ti per ate te jeshe gjithcka te kam xhan motra

----------


## tetovarja87

Heret ose von ti duhej te ikje,
sepse dhe nje tjeter pate lene ne pritje,
tani nuk e di a me dhimbset jeta,
...apo dhe me keq me dhimbset ajo tjetra,
qoft ashtu si deshe,
edhe pse une ndjej dhimbje,
por te pakten asaj falja dashurin time,
a mundet qe gjith jeten ta kalosh keshtu,
a vec per mashtrime u krijuan syte e tu?!
Nuk e di une "zemer" cfare keshille te te jap,
vec e di qe asaj ti urroj shum fat,
E mbyte dashurin time ne detin e deshperimit,
lidhur me litarin e hareses,
por e gjeta perserri ne lumin e thell te zhgenjimit,
duke udhetuar me anijen e shpreses...

----------


## tetovarja87

Do të bëhem puthje përkdhelim tundues
do të bëhem ëndërr në netët e tua
do të bëhem dashuri, pasion përcëllues
ti je jeta ime "të dua" " të dua"...
Tani jam pa zemër tek ti më ka mbetë
...nën dritën e hënës fjalë e përshpëritur
për ty unë kam lindur, ty unë të kam jetë
ti je yll i bukur unë jam qiell i ndritur...

----------


## Hotlani

Poezi shume te bukura

----------


## e panjohura

_Te shkruaj me lotin e zemres
Loti i syrit me duket pak
Pra shkruaj me gjakun e zemres
Shpirti me digjet flake..

_

----------

